# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt 1h30 ngày 23/5/2020

## Hellosaigon

Nhận định Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt 1h30 ngày 23/5/2020

Sau chiến thắng thuyết phục trước Union Berlin, Bayern Munich sẽ có trận tiếp đón đội bóng đang xếp vị trí 13 trên BXH. Các chuyên gia soi kèo đánh giá đây là một trận đấu không cân sức và nhiều khả năng sẽ có nhiều bàn thắng được ghi. Cùng W88no1.com soi kèo Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt vào lúc 23h30 ngày 23/05/2020 tại vòng 27 Bundesliga.

Nhận định Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt

Bayern Munich đang rất gần đến chiếc đĩa bạc Bundesliga lần thứ 8 liên tiếp. Phong độ của Bayern Munich cực kỳ ấn tượng với 12 trận bất bại liên tiếp trên mọi mặt trận trong đó có tới 11 chiến thắng. Ở Bundesliga, Bayern Munich đang vững chắc trên vị trí số 1 với khoảng cách 4 điểm nhiều hơn đội xếp thứ 2 Dortmund.



Bayern Munich đang thống trị tuyệt đối Bundesliga

Eintracht Frankfurt đang chật vật ở nửa dưới BXH với phong độ vô cùng tồi tệ. Cuộc chiến trụ hạng đang vô cùng cam go với những chú đại bàng đỏ. 26 vòng đấu, Eintracht Frankfurt mới có được 28 điểm và vị trí 13 trên BXH. Tuy vẫn nằm trong ở vị trí an toàn nhưng với phong độ tệ hại hiện nay, nguy cơ của họ là rất lớn. Eintracht Frankfurt thua liên tiếp 4 trận đấu gần đây ở Bundesliga, ghi được 2 bàn và để lọt lưới tới 13 bàn.  

Lịch sử đối đầu và dự đoán kết quả

Bayern Munich hùng mạnh nhưng lại không chiến quá nhiều lợi thế khi đối đầu với Eintracht Frankfurt những trận đấu gần đây. 5 trận gần nhất, Bayern Munich thắng 3 trận và thua 2 trận trước Eintracht Frankfurt. Đáng kể nhất là chiến thắng đầy bất ngờ 5 -1 của Eintracht Frankfurt trước Bayern Munich ở lượt đi mùa giải 2019 – 2020.

Lượt về tới đây, trên sân nhà  Allianz Arena, Bayern Munich chắc chắn sẽ không cho Eintracht Frankfurt bất kỳ cơ hội nào. Thế trận áp đảo, cùng với hàng công sắc bén nhất giải đấu, Bayern Munich sẽ có được chiến thắng tưng bừng trước Eintracht Frankfurt, trả lại món nợ thua đậm ở lượt đi. Kèo chấp châu Á khá sâu khi Bayern Munich chấp Eintracht Frankfurt tới 2 ¼ trái, cùng tài xỉu 3 ¾ trái, lựa chọn hợp lý là cửa trên và kèo tài. 

Đội hình dự kiến

Bayern Munich: Manuel Neuer, Benjamin Pavard, Jerome Boateng, David Alaba, Alphonso Davies, Joshua Kimmich, Thiago Alcantara do Nascimento, Thomas Muller, Leon Goretzka, Serge Gnabry, Robert Lewandowski.

Eintracht Frankfurt: Kevin Trapp, Obite Ndicka, Martin Hinteregger, David Angel Abraham, Almamy Toure, Filip Kostic, Sebastian Rode, Stefan Ilsanker, Djibril Sow, Daichi Kamada, Bas Dost.

Dự đoán kết quả Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt 
Bayern Munich vs Eintracht Frankfurt: 4 – 1

Kèo Châu Á (Bayern Munich chấp 2 ¼ trái): bắt Bayern Munich 

Kèo Tài Xỉu (3 ¾ trái): Tài

Nguồn bài viết: https://tinbong247.com/nhan-dinh-bay...furt-23052020/

----------

